# ISO T&T fresh pasta recipe/method



## LEFSElover (Aug 1, 2008)

I've done it twice now and the first time, it was my fault.  Never talk on the phone shouldering your cell while trying to incorporate flour into egg into water into oil into salt.  It never came together.  I just kept adding more and more water to the dough that never was pliable [but rather hard] and just lousy.  I tried boiling it anyway after rolling it out, dumb idea.  I won't even tell you what my husband said about it.  Then tried again this time used the bread machine and took it out after it stopped, maybe 20 minutes in there total.  Rolled it out way thin, much better feeling dough, so far so good, until I boiled it and still very tough dough.  

You may say you don't like the ingredients used or that I overworked it or that I need to buy a pasta roller machine for the counter top.  Watching it on youtube looks very easy, not so.  Anything would be appreciated.

Either I learn how to do it, or it's back to basics, Barilla from Vons.

Can you help?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

in my few times of making pasta.....

Are you using only AP flour?

Use a mixturn of Duram or Semelina and AP.

Put flour in your work area.  Make a well.  Place your wet ingredients....in the center.

with your 2 fingers (pointer and index) work the flour into the wet from the center and work your way out.

once it becomes a dough and you can no longer work in any of the flour the knead the dough.  jsut kidna push down and strech it out.  a Chef from Italy showed me the best way but its hard to explain.  
then let it rest.  
Stick it in a bowl or what ever, cover it with plastic wrap and stick it in the fridge.

after soem time i would say at least 1 hour.

after that roll it out and throw in your boiling salted water.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 2, 2008)

thank you for your reply first of all.
second, I watched many youtubes on the subject and was surprised at how many people made it and recorded it.
only one person said to put it in the frig covered for an hour. only one person said to use semolina flour and duram wheat or a mixture. meaning most said ap flour, make it, knead it, roll it out, roll it up, cut into strips and dunk in boiling water. mine was so untender, very hard in texture almost like it had risen and gotten fatter like bread would do in water, yet no yeast.
I'm frustrated and it's work, not that I mind that, but don't know if it's worth the effort to try again.
guess it's a mastering the technique thing like anything else and that involves patience


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

when done right its definitly worth it in the end but It is a pain thats why alot of people dont do it.

the flour mixture is for flavor mostly.
Eggs are not needed they do add binders, fat, and etc...

Do not over work the dough.  I think thats why it came out tough.

Ive seen pasta made with some flour, salt and olive oil and it was pretty tasty. 

I would say maybe try making super small batches like maybe 1 or 2 oz of your wet with what ever amoutn of flour.

I eye ball it so im not good with measurements.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 2, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> when done right its definitly worth it in the end but It is a pain thats why alot of people dont do it.
> 
> the flour mixture is for flavor mostly.
> Eggs are not needed they do add binders, fat, and etc...
> ...



the recipes were basically 1 cup flour to 1 egg to pinch salt.
others said sort of the same but add a tiny bit water one did saffron water which I did second time.  the bread machine probably did overwork the dough but it was a beautiful dough rounded like a baby's bum.
you are so kind to work me through this appreciate it.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

flour especially in the US is very finickie (sp?)  the amoutn of liquid it can hold varies so much.


its not problem.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 2, 2008)

I live in the desert and think that may be the problem, it's not humid at all and the flour just sucks up any and all moisture.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

AHHHH!!!

You might jsut be needing to add more water.

it shouldnt be sticky.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 2, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> You might jsut be needing to add more water.
> 
> it shouldnt be sticky.


hey GRK, uh huh. that may be the ticket.  okay, I'll try again today.
I have time, check your pm's


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok ive been searching the net for some tips and stuff.

Pasta Tips FAQs

Daily Unadventures in Cooking: Newbies Pasta Making Tips



I hope this helps you.

Ok I was going to make some pizza dough this week but thats It I think im going to make some parpadell this week


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 2, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Ok ive been searching the net for some tips and stuff.
> 
> Pasta Tips FAQs
> 
> ...


 oh thank you.  now pizza dough, that, I've mastered.....I'll start reading these tips and see what I can find, you're a doll, thanks so much


----------

